# New OTBS Inductees



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2011)

Please join me in welcoming alblancher, smokingohiobutcher and smokinal as the newest OTBS Members.

Their involvment and the knowledge that they share here at Smoking Meat Forums is greatly appreciated.

Congrats guys~each of you are deserving of this honor!

alblancher: OTBS #223

smokingohiobutcher: OTBS #224

smokinal: OTBS #225


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2011)

3 of the great ones !!!!

Congrats to you guys, and welcome.

Bear


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Great job guys!!  I know I have learned a lot from all of you.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 16, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaa!!!!  Congrats!!!

  Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations Guys....


----------



## sqwib (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome, congrats guys


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats guys. Welcome to OTBS


----------



## squirrel (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats you guys, well deserved!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 16, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## eman (Feb 16, 2011)

Three great choices!

 welcome all 3 to the OTBS.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2011)

Very deserving contributors to the SMF. Congrats


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey great job guys. Well deserved!


----------



## chefrob (Feb 16, 2011)

great selections........congrats guys and welcome!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 16, 2011)

Great job guy's congrats


----------



## rdknb (Feb 16, 2011)

congrats to all 3


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 16, 2011)

Great selections as usual!  Congrats to the 3 newest honorees!!!!


----------



## rangecop (Feb 16, 2011)

Well deserved, congratulations folks and thank you for your guideance and the incredible knowledge that you are willing to share with us neophytes.


----------



## deannc (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats to the three of you!  Well deserved!


----------



## bassman (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulation to you all.  Three great choices.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats to all 3 of you


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats to all, and welcome to the order. It's all good my friends.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Feb 16, 2011)

congratulations guys.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweet,very much deserved


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 16, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! LAND SAKES ALIVE!!!    (Said with a southern bell accent)

Where do I begin?? I'd like to thank the academy and all the little people who I've stepped on to reach this

highest of honorsssssscccrrreeeeeeeeccchhhhh!!!!!!!  Hold on now!  That is the wrong speech! That is for when I win an oscar for my acting! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously...Thanks to all of the members who think I deserve this honor! and to those who don't.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  "Let me introduce you to my little friends!"

Oh Brother!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  There I go again... I really am honored to be chosen and will strive to uphold the duties that have been bestowed upon me.

I will be the best OTBS-SOB I can be! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thankyou!


----------



## jmk3921 (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations,as a newcomer here I greatly appreciate the wisdom and willingness of you to share your knowledge with us.----


----------



## les3176 (Feb 16, 2011)

All great members it's well deserved...Congrats all!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 16, 2011)

Great Job You Guys!!

Well Deserved!!

Todd


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome to the OTBS, all are well-deserved!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats guys - I still remember how proud I was on the day my group was  inducted - I am still very proud of the guys I was inducted with

This is an incredible honor to me and one I revere You guys rocked it and deserve it


----------



## meateater (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the OTBS. Well deserved!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 17, 2011)

Three great members, I have learned something from each of you in the short time I have been back here at SMF.  All of you are well deserving  of this honor.  Take a moment and a big deep breath and be proud of yourselves, then get back to smoking! LOL  Best wishes to all three of you and keep up the good work.

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2011)

I just want to thank all of you for your kind comments & to let you know how excited I am to be honored in this way. To be able to help other folks in the way I was helped when I first joined this forum has been very satisfying, and I hope SMF & all you fine folks will be a part of my life for many years to come. Congrats to Al & SOB as well.

Thanks again, Al


----------



## shooter1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well deserved guys, Congrats!


----------



## ak1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats to all three. Well deserved.


----------



## smokermark (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations alblancher, smokingohiobutcher and smokinal!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats fellas.  Keep the smoke rolling.


----------



## redneck69 (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats to all!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 17, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alblancher (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the honor Dutch and to everyone else thanks for the kind words.

I can honestly say that I have learned so much more from all of you than I will ever be able to contribute back. 

Even the newest members ask questions that make you think a bit, maybe open a book and learn something new.

Thanks again to everyone

Alblancher


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats ,Albanker,smokinal and SOB-(figgered you'd be around soon) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to the "Best of the Best"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB , the darn weather had me down this year, now they want my Knees
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









See ya on the turn, Stan.....

Remember to


----------



## old poi dog (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome...Congratulations to All !


----------



## chef willie (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats guys....great honor


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats all!  A great bunch here.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats to all. A fine selection..............


----------



## smokey mo (Feb 19, 2011)

Three well deserved inductees for sure.  You all are in VERY good company.  The OTBS is setting the bar higher all the time. 

Good job and God bless your habit!


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 19, 2011)

Congradulation guys! Sorry been tied up in the hospital for the last 2 weeks and didn't get a chance to cheer out latest round of OTBS members.


----------



## ellymae (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats All


----------



## allen (Mar 3, 2011)

Cograts Guys, you all deserve it


----------



## ron50 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, 225! See what happens when you step away for a time. You get a whole bunch of accomplished smokers. 

Congrats to all.

Ron


----------



## oneshot (Mar 6, 2011)

Wayta go ya'll.... Ya'll are truly wizzzzzzz    ards....


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 7, 2011)

WHOA  DUDE!!!!   That is a fine lookin girl you got there...I need some more personal congratulating from her!

Thanks everyone!!!I hope I am able to measure up!

SOB


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2011)

Ditto SOB. Maybe we need a TBS girl!


----------



## thunderdome (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats Guys!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 8, 2011)

To all of you new Knights of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, congratulations, you did not get here by doing nothing!  It was you helping people like me that got you where you are today!  I personally want to thank each of you!  You, or one of your fellow members, has helped me get to the point that I am now. Today I am confident about my smoking skills and I for one know that I can produce a good meal when I want to.  It is the people like you, and the many others who work toward the goal of becoming a member of the order, that help people like me and show us that regardless of who we are or what we are doing we can find a friendly member here that will go out of their way to help us.  I know of very few organizations that are as helpful and concerned about their members as the people of Smoking Meat Forum, and more especially those who have achieved the honor of being bestowed the honor of a Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!  You are all to be congratulated and praised for your work here at SMF.

Your SMF Friend,

Barry Scott Ratliff  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OH, By the way Al, I am afraid if you and SOB got a TBS girl.....I am afraid she would have Thin Blue Hair!!!!  LMAO  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry Al and SOB, I could just not let that one go by!!!!!!


----------



## alblancher (Mar 8, 2011)

Well Barry,

Considering the fact that I am an OFF (old fat fart) most of the women I hang around with have Thin Blue Hair.   I kind of caught the joke when I was posting my response. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for all the shout outs guys

Al


----------



## graniteman (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats to you all, and please continue to share you knowledge with all of us newbies.  Smoke On!!!!!!

Graniteman


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Three well deserved appointments to the knights of the round smoker!  Congrats to all!


----------



## fife (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## monty (May 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Folks!  Welcome to the OTBS! Your induction is hard earned and well deserved! Cheers!


----------

